# Lottery Has Been Held



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Bad news for this guy, no rifle tag and no ML tag. 

Better luck to everybody else!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I guess on the bright side, I may get a little more late season waterfowl in, and more time hanging from a tree with a bow.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Scratch that, there is no bright side..... :******:


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

buck with the rifle no muz tag, but its ok.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No mule deer tag for 4th year.....doe tag in 2B.......4 points next year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No gun tag, again. And I dont think they actually give out Muzzleloader tags, its a myth.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a buck for 2L rifle season and I was in a hurry when I was doing my app online and forgot to do ML.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Buck tag here.  Must be God wants me to kill that huge typical that ran by me late in the season as I sat there with a doe tag in my pocket. I took a 128" 4 point after succumbing to temptation on opening weekend and it is a very nice heavy rack, but every time I look at it I say, "why"?... :crybaby:

No joy on the ML tag, but 3 points in the bag...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Huntin1 and I drew buck tags for 2k2. No Muz tag.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Huntin1 and I drew buck tags for 2k2. No Muz tag.


You lucky dogs. I need to start sending in on your application. Didn't the two of you have muley tags last year too?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Huntin1 and I drew buck tags for 2k2. No Muz tag.
> ...


      

Ya, it all shakes out in the end. I went six years for a Muz license last year, and am on my fourth year for a Montana elk license. Points are $20 each and they have done no good yet. I was surprised myself to get a buck license.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

No mulie buck again, mulie doe an no muzzy buck again.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

No mulie, got my ****** buck tag though.

No muzzy again, should have 6 preferance points next year, gotta be getting closer!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Huntin1 and I drew buck tags for 2k2. No Muz tag.


Glad someone had a little luck in 2K2. Out of our group of 6 not one buck.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I drew any antlered in 3A2.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

So from my understanding you need to draw a tag to hunt whities with a ML or rifle and need to draw a tag to hunt muly, right. Thats gotta suck in SK we can buy a ****** tag over the counter and get a month of bow, month of ML and 3 wks of rifle, also for mulie every year you could buy a over the counter bow tag which is good for two months and every three or four years you can draw a tag which allows a month of bow, month of ML and 2 wks of rifle


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sask hunter said:


> So from my understanding you need to draw a tag to hunt whities with a ML or rifle and need to draw a tag to hunt muly, right. Thats gotta suck in SK we can buy a ****** tag over the counter and get a month of bow, month of ML and 3 wks of rifle, also for mulie every year you could buy a over the counter bow tag which is good for two months and every three or four years you can draw a tag which allows a month of bow, month of ML and 2 wks of rifle


Bow tags here are over the counter also.....4 month season.Good for either sex,either species.Mule deer buck rifle tags here are in high demand.....usually every 3 to 4 years you should get one.Same as you.

At least here you can hunt as a NR.....in Sask you can only hunt above the tree line if you are a NR.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

No buck rifle, no muzzy. thank goodness for the gratis tag.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well I luckily got a buck tag again this year for rifle but got turned down on a buck tag for muzzleloader. Hopefully it will be another good year. My brother in law got turned down on both rifle and muzzleloader so looks like i will have my spots all to myself this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You fellows make me feel so blessed here in Michigan. Fro just over $15.00 I can buy a licence to hunt a buck from Oct 1st to January first. For $28.00 I can hunt two but one has to have 4 points to one side, these are over the counter.
I say the season is from Oct first to January 1st, but Oct to Nov. 15th is for bow only then Nov 15 th to Dec 1st is firaarm season then from about Dec 5th for two weeks is Muzzle loader season. then the special late season till the end of the year. 
You have to have a over the counter liscence to hunt with a firearm. You can hunt all the seasons with a bow with just the bow licence.

 Al


----------

